# Sad and happy at the same time?



## AmZ (Aug 23, 2010)

Is it possible for someone to feel both sad and happy at the same time? 

I'm asking whether it's possible, but I guess I know the answer, as it seems to be happening to me today. Very peculiar. 

Why would someone feel an almost overwhelming feeling of both happiness and energy mixed with unhappiness when looking at the world around them and themselves? Like positive and negative feelings all at once... Not even seeming like they are 'in battle' against each other.

Never had such a strange mix of feelings before! Don't know whether to err, :rofl: or  !!!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2010)

AMZ said:
			
		

> Is it possible for someone to feel both sad and happy at the same time?



Yes, as you are saying and have experienced.  A single stream of thought lasts about 3 seconds, for example.  

With depression, one example is feeling guilty or having other "self-downing" self-talk during an otherwise good mood. 



			
				AMZ said:
			
		

> Why would someone feel an almost overwhelming feeling of both happiness and energy mixed with unhappiness when looking at the world around them and themselves?



Of course, that "looking" that leads to unhappiness sounds like cognitive distortions doing their thing:



> The triad involves negative thoughts about:
> 
> *The self (i.e., self is worthless)
> The world/environment (i.e., world is unfair)* and
> ...



One of the many strategies for dealing with habitual negative thoughts is naming the inner critic, a strategy mentioned in one of my favorite blogs, _Beyond Blue_.  Such strategies are one way of reminding oneself that thoughts are not facts.


----------



## AmZ (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Daniel. Much appreciated.

I think I was literally switching between 3 second intervals between happy and sad... No wonder why I slept so good last night, it was so exhausting! 

I think it was because yesterday was a very mixed day also. I woke up feeling kinda OK but not wanting to really go out and do anything. Then my sister 'saved' me and said about us going out for dinner together. So we did that and also had a great 2 hour conversation after with just us that we haven't done in a while. I still haven't told my Sister or Father about the OCD/intrusive thoughts side of what's going on with me, so haha, they will be shocked (or some other feeling/s) to hear that I've been doing that hand counting for 10 years and never said anything. Anyway, on the side of the conversation talking about me, it's not that it was so positive, in fact, we recognized and went through all of the reasons as to why I've gotten to this situation and that all-in-all, it's 'not surprising'. I think where I came out more happier after the conversation was in helping my sister in fact with some things that she is dealing with in life right now and some issues she has that even she has nobody to talk to about and sort out. I helped her a lot, so I think that felt good. Anyway, that's why I came out of all of yesterday's events and got home last night feeling a big mix of feelings. 

I'm just waking up feeling not so great in the mornings, for the last 2-3 days or so. Not sure why that is. I've had the bad stomach feeling again and a bit nauseous and generally not good, difficult to explain but just not feeling good until I take both the Lorazepam and Effexor dose in the morning. I wonder if it's a sign perhaps that the Effexor 75mg isn't enough, or whether it's something else? Just makes me wonder why I've had 4 or so good days but now the last few mornings, I've been feeling worse than I have been usually.

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Well, that was a bit weird esp this morning. Also got the sweats and feeling a bit dizzy and out of it... Went back to sleep for an hour and feel a bit better now. MMM...


----------



## SilentNinja (Aug 24, 2010)

i always get moods like that when im sooo happy but really down at the same time and i feel im going to explode lol. Just thought id say.


----------



## AmZ (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha, thanks.. glad to hear that I'm not the only one.

It's just the physical things today I can't deal with today and I don't know why happened...

I made it to work a few hours late, so it's not like it's debilitated me, but still not pleasant. 

Shaky this morning, off balance, nauseous, pain deep inside the left side of my head, just feeling a bit weird... Took both medications and went back to bed for an hour and woke up feeling a bit better, but still have the same symptoms (asides from the nauseous feeling), just a lot less.

Any logical reason for this?

Called the psychiatrist but he's not working today so am left guessing myself for now what the deal is.


----------

